# Convertidor RCA a Coaxial



## microbitoz (Ago 4, 2006)

Tengo un problema, quiero conectar mi dvd a la televisión, pero no me di cuenta de que la TV no tiene entradas RCA, solo tiene una entrada coaxial. Podría alguien decirme como se construye un convertidor RCA a coaxial?, se que los venden en las tiendas de electrónica, pero me gustaría saber como funciona y si es posible construir uno.

De antemano... Gracias!!


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 30, 2007)

no se si funcione para lo que queres, pero igual es muy interesante saber como armarlo si tenes algun dato del armado seria bueno que lo publiques

saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 30, 2007)

No. No se puede hacer un "adaptador". El problema es que la señal en la salida RCA está en *banda base*.
La señal de un canal de TV ocupa 6MHz. Para poder "meter" muchos canales en el cable cada canal debe ser modulado o trasladado en frecuencia hacia arriba. Podría ser por ej. un canal de 6 a 12Mhz el otro de 12 a 18, etc. Los valores exactos están aqui: http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html

*Banda base* significa que la señal NO esta desplazada sino que arranca en los 0Hz. Para que puedas sintonizar el canal del RCA primero hay que modularlo o pasarlo al lugar que le corresponde a alguno de los canales que puede sintonizar tu TV, generalmente se usa el 3 o el 4 pero podría ser cualquiera.

Se entiende lo que digo?

Saludos.


----------



## microbitoz (Mar 31, 2007)

hola!, si te entiendo lo de la modulacion, pero supongo que los "adaptadores" comerciales usan un modulador o algun circuito electrónico para hacer la conversion... no se que tipo de circuitos puedan ser, quiza filtros o no se... bueno el caso es que consegui uno comercial y funcionó... (no muy bien, creo que es culpa de las antenas... jaja!) aún no lo he abierto para ver si solo son filtros o si tiene una arreglo mas complejo para convertir esas señales. de antemano muchas gracias por la información, siempre es bueno saber un poco mas de electrónica... jaja!
si llego a descubrir como esta compuesto, les paso el dato ok?

Saludos y gracias por responder...


----------



## julio Carlos (Jun 4, 2008)

microbitoz , yo estoy interesado en el conversor , creo que es con un filtro adaptador de impedancias o algo asi, puede ser tipo pi,delta u otros, no estoy muy claro, de todas formas si logras encontrar el diagrama, seria bueno que lo publiques.

Gracias........


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 4, 2008)

Atento a los moduladores de los familigame (videitos de 8bit)esntra audio y video, sale canal 3, no se bien la calidad.  Ahora busco uno y lo charlamos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esto:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm 
Es el circuito de un Video Sender
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alco79ar (Ago 18, 2009)

bueno aun que ya a pasado mucho tiempo de este post respondo dejando este linck que creo que puede ofrecer una solucion al tema http://www.uashem.com/pageid-452.html

Saludos

Marcos


----------



## choson (Feb 24, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Mira esto:
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm
> Es el circuito de un Video Sender
> ...


 
Aficionado quisiera saber si ya tu armastes ese circuito de pablin, y si lo hicistes como encontrastes el transformador SIF que sale en el mismo... solo me falta eso para terminar el circuito, e estado buscando en foros pro todos tienen la misma duda agradesco.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola.

No he armado el circuto, pero, puedes probar con los transformadores de frecuencia intermedia de un radio receptor de FM malogrado (creo que tiene un marca de color rojo). Usas ese transfromador para construir el que indica el circuito de Pablín.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## choson (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok voy a buscar un radio de esos que tengo por ahi a ver que componentes tiene!!! de todas formas si tienes imagenes de los transformadores de frecuencia intermedia que me dices te agradeceria postearla... 

Gracias
Buena Vibra!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola.
Ese tipo de transfromador está dentro de una cubierta de metal, que en la parte superior tiene un agujero donde está el color que mencioné (también hay de color amarillo y otro más que no recuerdo ahora).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

